# 10 dpo I think I see a line



## Tiffany0787

Hey yall. so I used an opk to test because my pregnancy tests are not here yet. I swear I see a faint line but I won't get my hopes up til I can retest with a pregnancy test.https://tinyimg.io/i/Eqa1xt6.jpg https://tinyimg.io/i/GSrA23q.jpg


----------



## love.peace

Yes I definitely see a line. I didnt realise you could use ovulation tests instead. 
Congratulations


----------



## Tiffany0787

love.peace said:


> Yes I definitely see a line. I didnt realise you could use ovulation tests instead.
> Congratulations

I'm being told now they may not be the most accurate means so I'm not sure what I think yet.


----------



## Becca_89

Hello, I'm not the best on OPKs, but I think for them to be positive for pregnancy the test line needs to be as dark as the control line.

opks almost always have a second line at any given time in a cycle.

good luck c


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Good luck :)


----------



## stuckinoki

Opks can be used for pregnancy testing when the test line is darker than the control line. An opk alone will always have some sort of second line.


----------



## Tiffany0787

Thanks guys for the clarification I did retest with a pregnancy test today and it was a bfn. Only 10 dpo so we will see. Af was due today and other than a little spotting when wiping yesterday there's been no sign. So praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your next test :)


----------



## Tiffany0787

Tested yesterday and today 11 dpo and bfn. Still no af though it was due yesterday hoping it doesn't show and I'll have a bfp soon


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck


----------



## Tiffany0787

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck

Ty


----------



## love.peace

Good luck x


----------



## Tiffany0787

Af showed today :( I'm out


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------

